# My homemade bug out camper



## cllowe

Thought I would share my bug out camper.

It started out as a appache tent trailer but the tent was no good. So I lifted it up 8 inches and made a pop up on top of it. The canvas is actually a parachute and it has a full size futon mattress inside. It takes about 2 min to go from closed to popped up and ready to get in. There is tons of storage under the sleeping platform and I also built a canopy that rolls up and stores under the frame.


----------



## cllowe

Sorry for some of the language my auto correct must be set on something crazy.


----------



## camo2460

WOW what an outstanding idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Nice hobo trailer!


----------



## Tirediron

That is NICE , you solved the tent trailer tire issue built a unique piece and in heavy dark bush you could walk within ten feet and not see it. I really like the opening side compartments.:2thumb:


----------



## hiwall

Very cool. Good idea and good follow-thru with the build.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Nice! I got a old bethaney pop up that when the canvas finally dies (it just won't give up!) I plan ona doin the same thin.

There light an easy ta pull an like yall say, ya can pack lots a stuff in em!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

I know what I'll be working on this fall now! That's freakin awesome!


----------



## Friknnewguy

Super cool !! Congrats .


----------



## Tirediron

This thread might be a record for "likes" on a 2nd post. and probably coolests 2nd post. Holy crap I feel like I am hosting the prepared society best 2nd post awards show :cheers:


----------



## cllowe

Thanks guys. It Is definitely unique. When ever we go camping it draws a bunch of attention.


----------



## Magus

Sweet! my uncle built something similar out of a truck bed and camper top, yours looks better though.LOL


----------



## readytogo

cllowe said:


> Thought I would share my bug out camper.
> 
> It started out as a appache tent trailer but the tent was no good. So I lifted it up 8 inches and made a pop up on top of it. The canvas is actually a parachute and it has a full size futon mattress inside. It takes about 2 min to go from closed to popped up and ready to get in. There is tons of storage under the sleeping platform and I also built a canopy that rolls up and stores under the frame.


Reminds me of my Army days ,Beautiful:beercheer:


----------



## Jason

I'm impressed.


----------



## readytogo

On a utility trailer this is buildable.


----------



## cllowe

I have been wanting to buy a harbor freight trailer and do a tear drop but don't have the room. I think those are so cool.


----------



## readytogo

Same with me, have a big yard but no cover to work underneath but a tear drop wow, better than a tent, light, solid walls and with a small ac you can go anywhere.


----------



## -JohnD-

readytogo said:


> Same with me, have a big yard but no cover to work underneath but a tear drop wow, better than a tent, light, solid walls and with a small ac you can go anywhere.


If you are just wanting a covered work area you might look at the tarp carports/canopy that Harbor Freight sells and just set it up in the back yard and take it when done. I had a friend pick one up used for about $50.


----------



## iknownothing

readytogo said:


> View attachment 5849
> 
> On a utility trailer this is buildable.


I'd like to see plans for this. It looks doable for a DIY type of guy or gal.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

I have a Harbor Freight 4x8 trailer, the one with 12" tires and rated just under 1200 lbs. I spent big and made my floor from a sheet of treated 3/4" plywood. Then I got cheap, made 4' sides, headboard and tailgate with three sheets of cheaper grade 1/2" plywood and stud grade 2x4 uprights and 2x2 corners

This worked great for moving, and now works for dump runs. I have only pulled the sideboards a couple of times. BTW the hinged tongue on the folding Harbor Freight trailer makes it a handy tilt when you need to load a riding mower. 

There's no reason a tarp pulled over this trailer couldn't be a useful camping shelter; I tarp it sometimes anyway in wet weather. We often pull this small trailer with a Corolla. If all you have is a compact vehicle, one of these and a Class I hitch can set you up for car camping. 

Oh, the HF trailer came with a 1-7/8" coupler, but I went with 2" because all my other trailers and hitches are 2 inch.


----------



## NaeKid

Talkin' about those HarborFreight trailers, you should check out the kits that is made by Dinoot ... http://www.dinoot.com/

The guy who builds them is a member of JeepForum - he has some amazing skills and great ideas on what could be a great trailer.


----------



## dawnselene

I am loving this! And it's giving me ideas. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Meerkat

Tirediron said:


> This thread might be a record for "likes" on a 2nd post. and probably coolests 2nd post. Holy crap I feel like I am hosting the prepared society best 2nd post awards show :cheers:


 It could make a good contender for best homemade BOV. I was thinking of doing the same thing this morning, well not the same thing but wondering how we could buy a used one and redo it to pull behind van.

Syncrinicity ' spell' is really happening a lot to me or us lately.  Kinda of weird actually.

We have an old Olds Cierra front wheel drive rear axel, ir had emergency brakes on it. We tried to use it for a buckboard but the horse just drug it and us down the road brakes didn't faze him.:dunno:


----------



## cllowe

Hey if anyone is interested I have decided to build a teardrop so this is for sale now. $425 bottom dollar. Located near nashville tn.


----------

